# Vzw Locations Acting Up ?.893?



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Have been running the .893 Cheesecake and Th3ory 2.0 since it was released. The other day I noticed that Weatherbug thought I was in Turkey. The same evening I tried to check in using Yelp and Google+ when both apps thought I was in Turkey also. I rebooted and toggled GPS and data on and off a few times and eventually everything came back to normal.

Today I this happened again but this time I was in India supposedly. I checked Google maps and that was correct followed my location flawlessly but Weatherbug, Yelp, Google+, photo locations, and Facebook all found me in India. I started to trouble shoot and after toggling all location services I found that VZW may have been the issue. Once I toggled VZW off everything seemed to work and has been for a few hours now.

I am wondering if anyone has seen this or could possibly point me towards a fix. Could this be an issue with the .893 update?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I dont think its an .893 update, I have heard several people complain about random locations while on r3blurr3d. I personally have never had an issue but it has come up like i said from time to time. Maybe try a reflash of 2.0


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm on 893 Stock, and I'm having the same location issue.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had intermittent location problems since I was on Droid 1 with Steel Droid. I think it is a VZW problem, nothing to do with .893 or Th3oryrom. Sometimes I am in Texas, other times in Stockholm.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Why do you want/need VZW location on? I have never enabled it on any of my phones.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I guess I'm in Paris right now.

Running Stock 893

Sent from Virginia, USA.


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

hacku said:


> Why do you want/need VZW location on? I have never enabled it on any of my phones.


I do not need VZW locations on just had not noticed that before and wanted to bring it up.

Sent from my .893 R3BLURR3D DROID BIONIC using Taptalk.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> Have been running the .893 Cheesecake and Th3ory 2.0 since it was released. The other day I noticed that Weatherbug thought I was in Turkey. The same evening I tried to check in using Yelp and Google+ when both apps thought I was in Turkey also. I rebooted and toggled GPS and data on and off a few times and eventually everything came back to normal.
> 
> Today I this happened again but this time I was in India supposedly. I checked Google maps and that was correct followed my location flawlessly but Weatherbug, Yelp, Google+, photo locations, and Facebook all found me in India. I started to trouble shoot and after toggling all location services I found that VZW may have been the issue. Once I toggled VZW off everything seemed to work and has been for a few hours now.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has seen this or could possibly point me towards a fix. Could this be an issue with the .893 update?


I don't use the "Enable my location" option in Weatherbug, because it always has me located in a town 20 miles east of me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------

